# What's the friendliest breed of turkey?



## ssmeester (Sep 23, 2010)

We'd like to add a few turkeys in the spring for pets, to eat, and sell. We tried 6 Bourbon Reds a few years ago and the toms nearly attacked us everytime we stepped outside, despite being hand raised from poults.

Any suggestions for a friendly and calm breed?

Thanks a bunch.

Blessings,
Sandy in VA


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2014)

My mother used to raise bourbon reds and the toms were as mean as the dickens.

I've had broad breasted whites and bronzes, and they were always sweet and friendly.

I have midget whites now and they are very friendly.


----------



## ssmeester (Sep 23, 2010)

So glad to hear I'm not the only one who had mean Red Bourbons. Midget Whites are on my list as possibles.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I like the White Holland breed. I can go into their pen at
feeding time standing right next to the big toms, even reach
out touch them without any fright or flight response. One of 
The most docile birds I've ever raised.


----------



## Tweezy (Nov 27, 2014)

We have a pair of Bourbon Red! Yah, they can be awnery!


----------



## Farmking (Oct 10, 2014)

We have two of these, both female. Not sure the breed but they are friendly. They follow me around the farm and beg to be pet. They run out to me as soon as I get out of the truck. Need to pick up another deep freezer then they will be in it. They are really noisy though


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2014)

We had broad breasted bronzes this year. I had 1 very nice tom that we butchered early. Our hen was nice until we butchered, then she got very crabby and I was glad to be rid of her. Our other tom was ok, he loved to display, but wasn't ok with being approached and would run away.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I have three Royal Palm crosses... they are adorable.. and they think they are puppies.
Quite smart too.
We won't eat them.. got them to keep the poisonous snakes away from around the house. They have been quite good at their job. 

Here they are helping DH with his Motorcycle.


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

Narragansett. Black Spanish is a close second


----------



## Delinda (Dec 5, 2005)

I am surprised at the comments on the Bourbon Reds, I have raised them for over 10 years and have never had a mean one, and I always have around 25 of them. Mine are so friendly and follow me around the farm like dogs, especially the toms. I also have a lot of visitors here to see all the birds, I have never had a turkey bother anyone, they will follow people around, usually just showing off!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2014)

Delinda said:


> I am surprised at the comments on the Bourbon Reds, I have raised them for over 10 years and have never had a mean one, and I always have around 25 of them. Mine are so friendly and follow me around the farm like dogs, especially the toms. I also have a lot of visitors here to see all the birds, I have never had a turkey bother anyone, they will follow people around, usually just showing off!


It probably depends on the bloodline.


----------



## FakeMountainMan (Jul 9, 2014)

Butterball, very docile, don't have to feed them much


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

I have Palm, Blue Slate and Bronze turkeys, all are very friendly. They do come up on the porch if we don't feed them on time. They will peck at me if I am sitting with the goats but I think that is like any animal that uses it's mouth to check things out. We always handle our animas so they will be more friendly


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

We call them breeds but most of the heritage birds are just colour varieties when it comes right down to it. The difference between a Standard Bronze and a Bourbon Red is two red genes, for example. So unless your birds come from a line of ugly birds (personality, I mean), there's not much difference between some of the different heritage birds.

I've raised large numbers of turkeys in the past but am down to about 35 birds now. I've never yet had a mean tom. My belief is you get meaner toms if they are raised in smaller flocks. In larger flocks there's always another tom ready to take you (the tom) on so no one tom has the opportunity to get mean with people, he's too busy defending his position with the other toms. There will be hierarchy in the group of toms, with an established pecking order. People are not the prime target when there are a lot of other toms around.


----------

